# سخونة المحرك الأسباب والعلاج



## م.محمود جمال (16 أبريل 2009)

سخونة المحرك

ENGINE OVERHEATING

الأسباب والعلاج:

محرك الاحتراق الداخلي يعمل بالحرارة. الطاقة الكيميائية بالوقود التي تتحول إلى طاقة حرارية عند احتراق الوقود, والتي ينتج عنها طاقة ميكانيكية لدفع المكابس, لإدارة عمود المرفق وتسيير السيارة على الطريق. 

وعلى الرغم من كفاءة المحركات اليوم, فما زلت تفقد الكثير من الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة داخلها. فإن متوسط كفاءة محرك البنزين هو حوالي من 22% إلى 28%. هذا يعني أن أكثر من 2/3 (ثلثي) الحرارة المتولدة من كل كمية من الوقود (جالون/لتر) من الوقود أما أن تذهب من خلال أنبوب العادم أو تسخن المحرك نفسه. محرك الديزل يستفيد أكثر من الطاقة المتولدة بكفاءة تصل من 32 إلى 38%, ولكن هذا يعني إنه مازال هناك الكثير من الفقد في الطاقة التي يجب التعامل معها والتي تفقد عن طريق نظام التبريد. 

ومن العجيب, أنه كلما سخن المحرك كلما ذادت كفاءته. ولكن هناك حد لذلك فإن المكابس ورأس الاسطوانات المصنّع من الألمنيوم من الممكن أن تسخن بشدة ثم تنصهر, نفس الشيء للحديد الزهر. بدأ المهندسون في التفكير في استخدام مواد غريبة مثل السيراميك والسبائك المصنوعة من السيراميك والمعدن للحصول على محركات عالية الحرارة وعالية الكفاءة. وقد تنبهوا إلى أمكانية الحصول على عائد مثمر من استخدام السيراميك, ولكن مازال السيراميك باهظ الثمن وليناسب الاستخدام اليومي لتصنيع الأجزاء. 

متى يعتبر المحرك الساخن ساخن؟

معظم المحركات التي تعمل اليوم مصممة على العمل في مدي حرارة من 195 إلى 220 درجة فهرنهيت (90 إلى 105 درجة مئوية). فالمحرك يجب أن يعمل عند درجة حرارة معينة لضمان تحكم أحسن في ملوثات العادم, اقتصاديات أحسن للوقود وأداء عالي. 

سائل التبريد (إيثلين جليكول) مخلوط مع الماء بنسبة 50/50, يغلي عند درجة حرارة 225 درجة فهرنهيت (107 درجة مئوية) في حالة أن يكون غطاء المشع (الردياتير) مفتوح (ضغط جوي). ولكن طالما أن النظام مغلق وبه ضغط, فإن غطاء المشع المصنف 15 رطل/بوصة يزيد درجة حرارة خليط سائل التبريد 50/50 حتى 265 درجة فهرنهيت (130 درجة مئوية). في حالة زيادة تركيز سائل التبريد لتصبح النسبة للماء 70/30 (أقصى قيمة موصى بها), فإن درجة غليان المخلوط تحت ضغط 15 رطل/بوصة (103.5 كيلو بسكال) فإن درجة الغليان ترتفع إلى 276 درجة فهرنهيت (135.5 درجة مئوية).

فهل هذا يعني أن نظام التبريد بخليط من سائل التبريد عند أقصى تركيز (70%) يمكن أن يعمل حتى درجة 135.5 درجة مئوية دون أن يغلي. نظرياً صح ولكن عملياً فلا. فإن الخلوص بين الأجزاء في معظم محركات اليوم أقل بكثير من المحركات المبنية في السبعينات (1970) وفي بداية الثمانيات (1980).

الخلوص بين المكبس والأسطوانة أصبح أقل بكثير لتقليل الغازات المتسربة لعلبة عمود المرفق للحد من التلوث. الخلوص بين ساق الصمام ودليل الصمام أصبح أيضاً أقل لمنع استهلاك الزيت والحد من التلوث. بالإضافة إلى أن العديد من المحركات اليوم تستخدم رأس أسطوانات مصنوع من الألمنيوم وكامة علوية. هذه المحركات لا يمكن أن تتحمل درجات حرارة أعلى من الحرارة الطبيعية. ومعرضة للتلف في حالة السخونة العالية للمحرك. 

في حالة ارتفاع درجات الحرارة عن المعدل الطبيعي, يعني أن المحرك يعمل في منطقة الخطر.

تداعيات ارتفاع درجات الحرارة:

في حالة ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك, فإن أول ما يحدث هو أن محرك البنزين يحدث له الصفع. يصدر صوت من المحرك ويبدأ المحرك في فقد القدرة عند التحميل نتيجة تأثير الحرارة والضغط ليتعدى رقم الأوكتان للوقود. في حالة استمرار ظاهرة الصفع, فإن تلك الطرقات ستؤدي إلى تلف حلقات المكبس, المكابس, ومحامل (كراسي) عمود المرفق.

الحرارة أيضاً تؤدي إلى ظاهرة سبق الإشعال. فإن الأماكن الساخنة المتكونة داخل غرفة الاحتراق تصبح مصدر لإشعال الوقود. الإشعال غير المتحكم فيه قد يؤدي إلى الصفع بالإضافة إلى استمرار المحرك في الدوران بعد إطفاء الإشعال في المحركات ذات المغذي (الكربراتير). الأماكن الساخنة من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى تلف شديد للمحرك وقد تؤدي إلى حدوث ثقب في سطح المكبس.

من تداعيات سخونة المحرك هو تلف وجه (جوان) رأس الاسطوانات. فإن الحرارة تجعل الألمنيوم يتمدد ثلاثة مرات أسرع من الحديد الزهر. الاجهادات المتولدة من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى اعوجاج رأس الأسطوانات وجعلها تتمدد في الأماكن الأكثر سخونة مثل تلك بين صمامات العادم في الاسطوانات المتجاورة, والمناطق التي يصعب فيها انسياب سائل التبريد مثل تلك المناطق الواقعة بين الاسطوانات. معظم التمدد لرأس الاسطوانات المصنوع من الألمنيوم يكون في الوسط, والذي يؤدي إلى سحق الوجه (الجوان) في حالة سخونة الرأس بالقدر الكافي. هذا يؤدي إلى فقد في حبك الوجه (الجوان) بما يسمح لسائل التبريد والغازات بالتسرب في حالة برودة الرأس. السخونة أيضاً تؤدي إلى قفش عمود الكافة العلوي وتلفه.

وما زال هنالك المزيد, ففي حالة سخونة سائل التبريد فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى غليانه, مما يؤدي إلى انفجار الليات (الخراطيم) القديمة الموصلة للمشع (الردياتير) عند زيادة الضغط. المكابس ممكن أن تؤدي إلى تجريح جدار الاسطوانات أو أن تقفش في الاسطوانات, مؤدية إلى تلف جسيم للمحرك. ساق صمام العادم يمكن أن يجرح أو يلصق في دليله. وهذا قد يؤدي إلى أن قفش الصمامات في وضع الفتح مما يعرضها إلى الاصطدام بسطح المكبس مما يؤدي إلى تلف الصمامات والمكابس وأجزاء مجموعة تشغيل الصمامات. وفي حالة تسرب سائل التبريد إلى علبة عمود المرفق, فيمكنك قول مع السلامة لمحامل (كراسي) عمود المرفق والجزء السفلي للمحرك. 

لمبة التحذير الحرارة لا يمكن تجاهلها. وأن كان بعض السيارات ذات التقنية العالية مثل السيارة الكاديلاك بمحرك نورث ستار يمكنها في حالة انخفاض مستوى سائل التبريد أن تمنع الحريق عن بعض الاسطوانات, لتجعل الهواء يقوم بتبريدها, و تجعل المحرك يعمل بقدرة منخفضة, ولكن معظم المحركات سوف تعاني من تلف شديد في حالة سخونتها. ولهذا يجب التنبية للسائقين بالتوقف عند ظهور أول علامات السخونة. أطفئ المحرك, واترك المحرك ليبرد وابحث عن سبب السخونة وأصلحه قبل أن تأخذ المخاطرة وتسير مرة أخرى بالسيارة.

أسباب سخونة المحرك:

السخونة قد تكون بسبب أي شيء يقلل من قدرة نظام التبريد من امتصاص ونقل والتخلص من الحرارة: مستوى منخفض لسائل التبريد, تسريب داخلي أو خارجي, توصيل سيء للحرارة داخل المحرك بسبب تراكم الأملاح الموجودة بالدثار (قميص الماء), تلف المفتاح (الصمام) الحراري (الثرموستات) بحيث لا يفتح, انسياب ضعيف للماء داخل الردياتير, انزلاق قابض مروحة التبريد, مروحة كهربائية غير مناسبة, التصاق اللي (الخرطوم) السفلي للماء, تآكل أو تفويت ريش مضخة المياه, أو قد يكون تلف غطاء المشع (الردياتير).

واحد من القوانين الأساسية الطبيعية تقول أن الحرارة تنساب من المناطق ذات الحرارة العالية إلى المناطق ذات الحرارة المنخفضة وليس بالاتجاه العكسي. الطريقة الوحيدة لتبريد معدن ساخن هو أن تبقيه في تلامس دائم مع سائل تبريد. ولتحقيق ذلك هو أن تبقي السائل في حركة سريان مستمرة. عند توقف عملية السريان, أما لمشكلة ما في مضخة المياه, أو المفتاح الحراري (الثرموستات) أو فقد السائل, فإن درجة الحرارة تبدأ في الارتفاع ويبدأ المحرك في السخونة. 

سائل التبريد يجب أيضاً أن يتخلص من الحرارة التي أمتصها عند مروره خلال جسم الاسطوانات والرأس. ولهذا يجب أن يكون المشع (الردياتير) قادر على ذلك, والذي يحتاج إلى مروحة تبريد لها كفاءة عالية عند السرعات البطيئة.

وأخيراً يجب أن يكون المفتاح الحراري مؤدياً دوره في أبقاء درجة الحرارة المتوسطة للمحرك داخل المدى الحراري المطلوب. في حالة فشل المفتاح في أن يفتح, فإنه سوف يغلق مسار السائل بفاعلية مما سيؤدي إلى السخونة الزائدة للمحرك.

على ماذا تبحث لتقصي سبب سخونة المحرك؟

المفتاح (الصمام) الحراري الثرموستات (thermostat):

الارتفاع العالي للحرارة يؤدي في الغالب إلى تلف المفتاح الحراري السليم. في حالة أن هناك سخونة زائدة بالمحرك نتيجة وجود مشكلة أخرى, فإنه يجب عندها اختبار المفتاح الحراري أو استبداله قبل رجوع المحرك للعمل مرة أخرى. 

طريقة من الطرق للكشف على المفتاح هو أن تبدأ تشغيل المحرك وتحس اللي (الخرطوش) العلوي, أو تستخدم مقياس حرارة (بدون اتصال) لقراءة درجة الحرارة. يجب أن لا يكون هناك أي أحساس بارتفاع حرارة اللي يسخن المحرك ويفتح الصمام الحراري. في حالة عدم سخونة اللي, فإن ذلك يدل على عدم فتح الصمام. 

هناك طريق أخري للكشف على الصمام, عن طريق رفعه من السيارة وغمسه في وعاء به ماء يغلي (فإنه يجب أن يكون في وضع الفتح حينها). درجة حرارة الفتح الفعلية يمكن معرفتها باستخدام مقياس حرارة (ثرموميتر) موجود بالماء أثناء تسخينه ووجود المفتاح بالماء وملاحظة درجة حرارة الفتح. 

في حالة أن الصمام الحراري محتاج إلى تغيير, استبدله بصمام له نفس المدى الحراري للصمام الأصلي. معظم السيارات والشاحنات الصغيرة منذ عام 1971 تستخدم صمام له تصنيف من 192 أو 195 درجة فهرنهيت. عند استخدام صمام بمدى حراري أقل (للتغلب على مشكلة السخونة) فإنه من الممكن أن يؤدي إلى زيادة استهلاك الوقود والزيت, والتآكل في حلقات المكبس (الشنابر) وزيادة التلوث. في السيارات الحديثة التي تستخدم التحكم الإليكتروني, فإن استخدام صمام حراري بمدى مختلف عن الأصلي, قد يؤدي إلى عدم وصول نظام الحاسب بالسيارة للوصول إلى حالة الدائرة المغلقة متسبباً في مشاكل جامة في الأداء والتلوث في حالة أن نتيجة فشل المحرك في أن يصل إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل المطلوبة. 

تسريب في نظام التبريد(leaking) :

تسرب سائل التبريد هو في الغالب السبب لمعظم حالة السخونة الزائدة للمحرك. نقاط التسرب تتضمن الليات, الردياتير, قلب المدفئ, مضخة المياه, غطاء الصمام الحراري, حابك رأس الأسطوانات, طبات الحماية من التجمد, المبرد لزيت الناقل الأوتوماتيكي للحركة, رأس الأسطوانات, جسم المحرك.

تأكد من الفحص الظاهري بالنظر لنظام التبريد بأكمله, وقم بعمل اختبار ضغط للمشع (الردياتير) وغطاء المشع. اختبار الضغط سوف يكشف عن وجود تسرب من خلال حابك (وجه/جوان) الرأس وكذلك في حالة وجود شروخ في رأس أو جسم المحرك. النظام السليم بدون تسريب يكون قادر على المحافظة على الضغط لمدة دقيقة أو أكثر. 

وإنه من المهم أجراء اختبار الضغط لغطاء المشع (الردياتير) أيضاً, فإن غطاء ضعيف (أو غطاء بتصنيف أقل ضغط عن المفروض) سوف يؤدي إلى خفض درجة حرارة غليان السائل وقد يسمح بتسرب السائل من المشع. 

المروحة cooling fan) 

في حالة المروحة الميكانيكية, فإن معظم مشاكل السخونة الزائدة تكون بسبب قابض المروحة, ولكن في حالة عدم وجود موجه لهواء المروحة فإن تأثير المروحة يمكن أن ينخفض بمقدار 50% (تعتمد على بعد المروحة من المشع) والتي قد تكون كافية لتؤدي إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك في الجو الساخن أو التشغيل الشاق. 

تلف قابض المروحة من المشاكل الأكثر حدوثاً والمسببة لزيادة سخونة المحرك والتي في الغالب لا يلتفت إليها. خواص القابض (الذي يعمل بالسائل) تضمحل مع الوقت, بانخفاض تقريبي في كفاءة الحركة بما يعادل 200 لفة/دقيقة سنوياً. وبنهاية المطاف فإن الانزلاق سيصل إلى نقطة التي عندها كفاءة التبريد لن تكون مجدية ويحدث زيادة سخونة المحرك. (في المتوسط, فإن العمر التشغيلي للقابض يكون مساوي لمضخة المياه (في حالة الحاجة إلى استبدال واحد منهم فإن الأخر يجب أن يستبدل أيضاً).

في حالة أن القابض يظهر عليه علامات تسريب للسائل (خطوط زيت مسال من صرة القابض إلى الخارج), حركة دوران حرة بدون أي مقاومة عند توقف المحرك, أو يتأرجح في حالة دفع المروحة للداخل أو الخارج, فإن ذلك يدل على الحاجة إلى استبدال القابض.

في حالة المروحة الكهربائية, تأكد من عمل دائرة المروحة عندما يسخن المحرك أوفي حالة أن المكيف في وضع التشغيل. في حالة أن المروحة لا تعمل تأكد من التوصيلات الكهربائية سليمة لموتور المروحة, المرحل, حساس الحرارة. حاول أن تصل المروحة بسلك خارجي مباشرة من البطارية. في حالة عمل المروحة, فإن ذلك يدل على المشكلة في التوصيلات والأسلاك, أو المرحل أو الحساس. في حالة عدم الدوران, فإن ذلك يدل على تلف موتور المروحة ويحتاج إلى استبدال. 

* يجب اتخاذ الحذر عند التعامل مع أو بالقرب من المروحة الكهربائية, فقد تعمل فجأة وبدون مقدمات. 

مضخة المياه (water pump):

أي تأرجح في عمود المضخة أو تسريب يبين الحاجة إلى استبدال المضخة. في بعض الحالات, المضخة قد تؤدي إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك في حالة أن يكون هناك تآكل شديد في الريش نتيجة الصدأ أو أن تكون الريش فقدت الاتصال بعمود الإدارة. استخدام المضخة الغير مطابقة للمواصفات قد تؤدي إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك. بعض المحركات التي لها سير واحد لإدارة للملحقات (سيربنتين) تحتاج إلى مضخة خاصة تدور في الاتجاه المعاكس للمضخات التي تستخدم سير عادي على شكل حرف V.

السيور و الليات (الخراطيم/الخراطيش) (belts & hoses) :

أفحص حالة السير ومقدار الشد به. السير المرخي والذي ينزلق يمنع المضخة من تدوير السائل بالسرعة الكافية و/أو المروحة الميكانيكية من الدوران بالسرعة الكافية للتبريد.

حالة الليات يجب أن تفحص أيضاً. ينصح بتغيير الليات في حالة أن عمرها التشغيلي وصل إلى خمس سنوات. 

في بعض الحالات يلتصق اللي السفلي للمشع تحت تأثير التخلخل عند السرعات العالية ويعيق انسياب السائل من المشع إلى المحرك. هذا يحدث في حالة أن نابض التقوية داخل اللي غير موجود أو تالف. 

* يجب الحذر عند التعامل مع السيور والأجزاء الدوارة أثناء الحركة, أبعد اليد والأدوات وأطراف الملابس والحلي من التشابك مع السير أثناء دورانه. 

المشع (الردياتير) (Radiator):

من مشاكل المشع الشائعة هي الانسداد (داخلي وخارجي) والتسرب. الأتربة, والحشرات, وأوراق الشجرة وما شابة, يمكن أن تعيق انسياب الهواء خلال قلب المشع وتقلل مقدرة المشع على التخلص من الحرارة. الصدأ والتآكل الداخلي وتراكم الترسبات من الممكن تعيق حركة السائل وتقلل التبريد. الطريقة المثالية لتفقد عملية الانسداد هو عن طريق قياس درجة حرارة سطح المشع (عن طريق مقياس حرارة تحت الحمراء- بدون اتصال مباشر) للبحث عن نقاط باردة بالمشع. في حالة اكتشاف انسداد يجب حل المشع لتنظيفه أو استبداله. التخلص من الماء بالدفع (عكس اتجاه الانسياب) و/أو استخدام الكيماويات يمكن أن يزيل الصدأ وترسبات الماء, ولكن تساهم بالقليل لتسليك انسداد المشع. 

عند أعادة ملئ المشع يجب أن تتأكد من ملئه بالكامل. فإن وجود جيوب للهواء في الرأس, قلب المدفئ, وتحت الصمام الحراري قد يتداخل مع انسياب السليم للسائل والتبريد. في حالة أن نظام التبريد ليس به مسار (صمام) نزف الهواء فعليك أن تفك لي المدفئ مؤقتاً للتخلص من الهواء من النظام ثم يعاد التقريط عليه مرة أخرى. 

* يجب الحذر الشديد عند التعامل مع الردياتير وخاصة عند فتح غطاء الردياتير, ينصح بعدم فتح الغطاء إلى أن يبرد المحرك. فتح الغطاء في حالة سخونة المحرك يؤدي إلى أندفاع السائل والأبخرة تحت ضغط ودرجة حرارة عالية, قد تسبب حروق شديدة بالوجه واليدين. 

وجود ضغط خلفي بمجمع العادم (Excessive exhaust backpressure):

انسداد الحفاز هو السبب الرئيسي هنا, ولكن لا يجب استبعاد احتمال وجود انبعاج في أنابيب العادم. افحص حالة التخلخل أثناء السرعة البطيئة (اللاحمل), في حالة القيمة منخفضة وتستمر في الهبوط مع التشغيل, في هذه الحالة أفحص نظام العادم.

* يجب الحذر عند التعامل مع أجزاء نظام العادم, لارتفاع درجات حرارة تلك الأجزاء.

تأخير أو تقديم زائد للشرارة (Retarded or over advanced ignition timing) : 

يمكن أن يساهموا أيضاً في الصفع وسبق الإشعال.

سخونة هواء الدخول (Overheated incoming air) :

في المحركات القديم ذات المغذي (الكرباتير) أو الحقن في الخانق, أفحص عمل نظام تسخين هواء الدخول في منقي (مرشح) الهواء. في حالة تلف صمام التحكم في درجة الحرارة ويبقى مفتوح ويسحب الهواء فقط من حول أنابيب العادم, فإن ذلك قد يساهم في عملية الصفع و/أو السخونة الزائدة. وكذلك أفحص صمام رفع درجة الحرارة لمجمع السحب للمحركات القديمة التي على شكل 6-V أو 8-V. في حالة التصاقه في وضع الغلق, فإنه قد يتسبب في تسخين مجمع السحب. 

تحميل الفرامل (Dragging brakes):

التصاق مكبس الفرامل القرصية أو عدم عتق فرملة اليد بالكامل يحمل المحرك بحمل إضافي شاق. 

العمل الشاق للمحرك (Overworking the engine):

نظام التبريد في سيارات الركوب الحديثة يعطي الحد المطلوب منه بالكاد وله قدرة محدودة إضافية للتبريد للتعامل مع الحرارة الإضافية الناتجة من عملية سحب سيارة أخرى أو السير بسرعة عالية عند طلوع الطرق الجبلية في الأجواء الساخنة.

تشخيص أعطال سخونة المحرك:
السيارة تسخن بسرعة Engine quickly overheats
المحرك يعمل بدرجة جيدة ولكن يسخن بعد فترة قصيرة من العمل. وهذا غالباَ ما يحدث بعد فترة خمسة دقائق من بداية التشغيل أو السير لمسافة ميل (1.6 كيلومتر) تقريباً. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ بخار يخرج من تحت غطاء المحرك أو تشم رائحة سائل التبريد. 
الأسباب المحتملة:
1. مستوى سائل التبريد منخفض: أعد ملئ السائل للمستوى المطلب.
2. سير المروحة ومضخة المياه قد يكون مقطوع أو ينزلق: شد السير أو قم باستبداله. 
3. عدم عمل مروحة التبريد الكهربائية: قم بإصلاح المروحة أو استبدلها. أصلح الأسلاك. أو استبدل حساس درجة الحرارة للمروحة. 
4. ضبط خاطيء لتوقيت الإشعال: قم بضبط توقيت الإشعال.
5. يمكن أن يكون هناك تسرب للتخلخل: قم باستبدال خطوط التخلخل عند الحاجة.
6. يمكن أن يكون هناك مشاكل ميكانيكية بالمحرك: قم باختبار ضغط المحرك لمعرفة حالة المحرك.
7. الصمام الحراري قد يكون مغلق باستمرار: استبدل الصمام.
8. وجود تسرب لسائل التبريد: أصلح التسرب وأستكمل سائل التبريد. 
9. تلف حابك (وجه/جوان) رأس الاسطوانات: استبدل حابك رأس الأسطوانات. 
سخونة زائدة بالمحرك Engine overheats:
المحرك يعمل جيد ولكن يسخن بشدة أثناء السير. 
هذه المشكلة تحدث بعد فترة من القيادة المستمرة. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ انبعاث بخار يخرج من غطاء المحرك أو تشم رائحة سائل التبريد.
الأسباب المحتملة:
نفس المشاكل السابقة يضاف عليها التالي:
10. السيارة محملة أكثر من اللازم أو تساق بعنف: قلل الحمل وقلل السرعة.
11. انسداد في المشع أو انسداد في مسارات المياه بكتلة المحرك: أدفع الماء للخارج بالاتجاه العكسي واستبدال سائل التبريد.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (17 أبريل 2009)

أجزلت ووفيت ...وبوركت ياأخي


----------



## mohamed mech (17 أبريل 2009)

الحمد لله انه يوجد بيننا رجل مثلك يا مهندس محمود

و لى عندك طلب لعلك تقدر عليه
ان امكن ان تضع نسخه من الموضوع على word و ترفقها مع المشاركة فى كل مواضيعك اكون شاكر ليك
و ذلك لوجود مشكلة عندنا اثناء اخذ نسخه من الموضوع نفسه بيحصل لخبطة فى الجمل


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

أستاذ والله 
جزاك الله خيرا 
​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤¤©§¤°حلو ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤¤ ©§¤°حلو ووو
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــ ابــــــداع و تمـــــــــيـــــزــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــ بــــــــــــــــارك الله فيــــــك ـــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤***************¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤**************¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## m_motlak (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل
انا عندى سؤال
التبريد بتاع العربية عندى بيشتغل عند درجة حرارة عالية 85-93
هيا العربية متصممة على كدة
ولما اشغل التكيف فى الصيف ممكن توصل ل100
ينفع اعدل البرنامج بتاع الكمبيوتر
واخلى التبريد يشتغل على درجات حرارة اقل
ولا اية الحل

وشكرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (19 أبريل 2009)

سخونة الجو
لا تعبث بمفاتيح التكييف ..
الطريقة المثالية للتعامل مع هذا الجهاز 
منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللعند ارتفاع درجات الحرارة مع دخول فصل الصيف.. يهرع اصحاب السيارات لتشغيل اجهزة التكييف في السيارة إلا أنهم يفاجأون في معظم الاحيان بعدم قدرة تشغيل هذه الاجهزة.. وفي لقاء مع المهندس صلاح البحر دار الحوار حول جهاز تكييف السيارة وكيفية المحافظة عليه وكان سؤالنا الاول:
لماذا يحدث عطل في أجهزة التكييف عند محاولة تشغيلها بعد طول توقف خلال فصل الشتاء؟
قال: هذا خطأ شائع يقع فيه أصحاب السيارات وهو ترك جهاز التكييف دون عمل طوال شهور الشتاء.. إذ لابد من تشغيل الجهاز مرة علي الأقل خلال هذا الفصل أما عدم استخدامه علي الاطلاق فهو ما يجعل الجهاز عرضة للتعطل.
ماذا تنصح عند بداية تشغيل الجهاز؟
لابد وأن تتناسب سرعة دوران السيارة مع بداية تشغيل جهاز التكييف أي لابد أن تكون سرعة السيارة بسيطة قبل أن تقوم بتشغيل الجهاز ثم تدريجيا مع السير ينقل الي السرعة الاعلي.
أحيانا بعد تشغيل الجهاز نجد أنه لم يحدث تبريد للهواء؟
في هذه الحالة يسرع اصحاب السيارات بالعبث في مفاتيح الجهاز وزيادتها أو إقلالها وهذا خطأ كبير إذا شعر صاحب السيارة بعدم خروج هواء بارد فعليه التوجه إلي المختصين في إصلاح تكييف هواء السيارة.
وفي هذه الحالة ماهو أول تصور لهذه المشكلة؟
قد تكون بسيطة جدا فقد يكون 'المكثف' أو السربنتينة الاضافية مليئة بالأتربة العالقة وهي التي تعوق خروج هواء بارد.
أطفيء التكييف
قد يقوم صاحب السيارة بتوقيفها في مكان ويطفيء المحرك إلا أن التكييف يظل مستمرا هل هذا يعد تصرفا سليما؟
بالطبع لا.. من الافضل أن يتم اطفاء التكييف مع محرك السيارة وإذا اضطر الي تشغيله فيجب أن يكون لمدة بسيطة جدا.
هل وجود فتحة بسيطة في زجاج السيارة تأثير علي حالة التكييف؟
بالطبع لايد أن تكون السيارة محكمة الغلق حتي يمكن لجهاز التكييف التعامل مع الهواء الداخلي للسيارة وتبريده وبالتالي منع دخول هواء خارجي آخر ملوث لا يعطي فرصة للجهاز أن يقوم بعمله علي أكمل وجه.
لو حاولنا إعطاء نبذة بسيطة حول اساسيات جهاز التكييف حتي يمكن فهم عملية التبريد ماذا تقول؟
جهاز التكييف يتكون اساسا من ضاغط هواء ومكثف وجهاز تبخير وحمام يمتد إلي جوار دائرة التحكم الكهربائية.
ماهو ضاغط الهواء؟
ضاغط الهواء أو ما يطلق عليه 'الكمبروسر' يقوم بضغط مادة 'الفريون' الخاصة بالتبريد فعندها يخرج الفريون من جهاز التبخير في طريقه إلي المكثف وهذه الحركة تتم من خلال دوران الموتور بواسطة السيور.
وهل جهاز التبخير واحد في كل الاجهزة؟
بالطبع فهو جزء اساسي في جهاز التكييف إذ يقوم بتبريد الهواء الداخلي إلي السيارة عن طريق سحب الهواء بواسطة المراوح عبر المبخر الذي يقوم بتبريده وادخاله الي السيارة.
ماهي دائرة التحكم الكهربائية؟
هي التي تشتمل علي أجهزة التحكم في تشغيل الجهاز ومراوح سحب الهواء وتنظيم الترموستات.
وفي حالة اكتشاف عطل في جهاز التكييف ماذا يفعل صاحب السيارة؟





عليه أن يتأكد من أن الفيوزات الخاصة بجهاز التكييف سليمة وموجودة في مكانها.





يدقق في المروحة الخاصة بالتكييف هل تعمل أم تسير بطريقة عكسية.





قد يحدث أن 'يهرب الفريون' وفي هذه الحالة يجري انخفاض في اداء قوة جهاز التكييف وعندها لابد من إعادة وضع الفريون حتي يعمل الجهاز بكفاءة عالية .. وكما هو معروف 'الفريون' مادة يحقنها المختصون داخل الجهاز.





مع ضرورة مراعاة نظافة الجهاز ككل فإن وجود الاتربة يمنع عمله بكفاءة عالية.. وأفضل ما يفعله اصحاب السيارات هو التوجه إلي المختصين للكشف عن مادة الفريون ونظافة الجهاز ووضع الازرار في مكانها الصحيح.
هناك ملحوظة هامة قبل تشغيل الجهاز وهي أنه عندما تكون السيارة قد تعرضت لشمس الصيف الحارقة عند ذلك يجب علي صاحب السيارة أن يفتح النوافذ كلها حتي تحدث التهوية بعدها يقوم بغلق تلك النوافذ جيدا ليبدأ تشغيل السيارة ثم تشغيل التكييف ولينعم بدرجة حرارة باردة تلطف الجو والاعصاب.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (19 أبريل 2009)

http://www.almuraba.net/forum/showthread-t_10047.html


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ومشكووووووووووووووور علي كل موضوعاتك المفيدة


----------



## islam2a (21 أبريل 2009)

معلومات جيدة جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## عـلـي (26 يونيو 2009)

كفيت ووفيت مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع المميز والاكثر من رائع


----------



## Hydra (27 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة يا اخي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمود


----------



## رنا البغدادي (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك....


----------



## احمد حسين مختار (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أجزلت ووفيت ...وبوركت ياأخي


----------



## هيثم انا (8 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك اتمنا ان شاء الله تكون لى مشاركت مثلك يااخى


----------



## assrar (9 مارس 2011)




----------



## sai11 (1 يونيو 2013)

مشكور يا باشمهندس على الموضوع الرائع
كنت في اشد الحوجه لهذه الاضاءات جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وسيم أبو رامي (13 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور بردت قلبي بهالموضوع


----------



## odes (13 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووور جدا علي جهدك​


----------



## فقيه العرب (15 أغسطس 2013)

شرح ممتاز


----------



## علي حسين علي شناوه (17 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
ومشكووووووووووووووور علي كل موضوعاتك المفيدة​
​


----------



## علي حسين علي شناوه (17 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور بردت قلبي بهالموضوع​
​


----------



## وسام الخزرجي (18 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً على هذا البحث الرائع


----------

